# Browser question



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Using: Motorola Droid X2 w/GB 2.3.3 and Rooted

Is there a way either the native browser or even Opera Mini browser can be configured when needed to not go to a mobile website? There are some instances where I want the standard website but I keep getting redirected automatically to the mobile-optimized site. If there is a way, I do not know how, so any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

In Opera, if you go to settings and then advanced settings, there is a "user agent" option. Click that and choose desktop. That should make it so you only view full websites instead of mobile versions.


----------

